# application plan et Ipod touch



## Tichka (3 Janvier 2010)

lorsque j'utilise l'application plan pour trouver un itinéraire à partir de mon domicile, j'ai systématiquement le message suivant : votre emplacement n' a pas pu être déterminé. Je suis obligé de remplir la case lieu actuel en précisant mon adresse. Est-il possible de régler mon Touch pour qu'il prenne compte de mon adresse personnelle ? Merci pour votre aide


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2010)

ben puisque le touch n'a pas de gps tu ne peux pas mettre lieux actuel dans la case départ, donc tu vires lieux actuels et ensuite soit tu mets l'adresse soit tu cliques sur le petit livre à droite et tu peux sélectionner un contact.

Sinon le truc que tu peux faire c'est ajouter un signet à l'adresse de ton domicile et comme ça tu pourra la retrouver plus facilement!


----------



## Tichka (4 Janvier 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben puisque le touch n'a pas de gps tu ne peux pas mettre lieux actuel dans la case départ, donc tu vires lieux actuels et ensuite soit tu mets l'adresse soit tu cliques sur le petit livre à droite et tu peux sélectionner un contact.
> 
> Sinon le truc que tu peux faire c'est ajouter un signet à l'adresse de ton domicile et comme ça tu pourra la retrouver plus facilement!


 
Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## totof77 (4 Janvier 2010)

salut 

Il suffit tout simplement de cliquer sur la petite cible en bas a gauche de l'ipod dans l'application plan.
Cette action te redirige sur les réglages de l'ipod et il te suffit d'activer la localisation. La l'Ipod trouve sa position a partir du spot wifi.

j'espère que sa va t'aider.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

A condition que les petites voitures de Google soient déjà passées à proximité de son domicile pour enregistrer la position GPS de sa borne WiFi!

Sinon, il continuera à avoir la réponse "votre position n'a pu être déterminée"


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

oui et puis moi quand je passe par ce système avec l'iphone je me retrouve dans le nord près de Lilles alors que je suis bel et bien à Paris dans le 19eme!


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

Ta borne Wifi a été mal positionnée (erreur d'enregistrement de sa position GPS). Mais comme tu es dans une grande ville, on peut penser que Google repasse souvent. Ca va se régler au prochain passage!


----------



## Tichka (4 Janvier 2010)

effectivement, j'ai toujours le message votre emplacement n'a pu être déterminé


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

Tichka a dit:


> effectivement, j'ai toujours le message votre emplacement n'a pu être déterminé



c'est que tu t'es pas fais gogolisé ta wifi!:rateau:


----------



## Tichka (8 Janvier 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est que tu t'es pas fais gogolisé ta wifi!:rateau:


 Qu'est ce que tu enends pr gogolisé la wifi ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Janvier 2010)

ben c'est que google n'est pas passé à coté de chez toi pour géolocalisé ta borne wifi, comme te l'as dis r e m y.


----------

